# Gave the TT a quick clean today more pics added 07/06/2013



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

As per title, gave the TT a much needed clean today.....only basic...wheels, snow foam, wash and dry.

























Also debadged the rear as well....









Nice scenery pic 









Coming in the week.....I'm hopefully going to give it a bit more of a going over.....
Snow foam, wash, clay, iron x, tardis, couple hits of prima amigo topped with dj supernatural or colli 476...
What do you think ???


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Get my reply to your pm?


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes cheers daryl.....looks like I've got some saving up to do


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

No worries man! 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

looks good mate


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheers....hopefully will look better in the next few days after a proper clean, some amigo and some wax.......then long term even better when I save some pennies for daryl to work his magic on her


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Bring it down!


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

darylbenfield said:


> Bring it down!


I will be doing....few bits I want first then it's yours for a few days


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Great stuff - look forward to it. 8)


----------



## D4n91 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got round to giving the TT a going over with amigo and then a layer of colli 476, I'm impressed  here's some after pics....









































































I'm pleased with the results


----------

